# TX, Fort Worth, FR game starting in July.



## Laveral (Jun 13, 2003)

I am starting a new Forgotten Realms campaign in Fort Worth near Arlington and I30. The game will start in July. I have a few players already, but I could use a couple more to round out the group. If you are interested e-mail me at Luverrell@aol.com. 

Thanks,
Lav.


----------

